# Miele 208/240 plug into 2 separate 120V outlets



## jar546 (Apr 9, 2021)

First time I saw this.  A 208v circuit was run for a new laundry area in a condo.  Miele provided this adapter to change the 208v double pole circuit into 2 separate 120V outlets to plug their washer and dryer into.  Both W&D are 120.  This seems to circumvent the AFCI/GFCI protection required for 120v laundry room circuits.   Thoughts?





						Miele - Adapter NEMA 14-30/2x5-15 – Laundry care accessories
					

Miele Laundry care accessories | Adapter NEMA 14-30/2x5-15 ✔ NEMA Adapter  adapter for connecting W1 and T1 to a 208/240 V line ✔  Converts NEMA 14-30 outlet into two NEMA 5-15 outlets | Buy online now




					www.mieleusa.com


----------



## Joe.B (Apr 9, 2021)

Is it listed?


----------



## e hilton (Apr 9, 2021)

What is the gfi requirement for laundry rooms?


----------



## fatboy (Apr 9, 2021)

I don't think it is listed, they would certainly add it to the cut sheet. 



			https://media.miele.com/downloads/17/2f/00_96106053F2151EEB83DE69868DD2172F.pdf


----------



## Norcal (Apr 9, 2021)

Without any sort of overcurrent protection, I cannot see anyway it could be listed, or safe, a 15A receptacle on a 30A circuit is not kosher.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 10, 2021)

Norcal said:


> Without any sort of overcurrent protection, I cannot see anyway it could be listed, or safe, a 15A receptacle on a 30A circuit is not kosher.



Come on Man, the cord is the overcurrent device!

Seriously, I thought of that later also, maybe a 14ga cord against a 30A fault?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 10, 2021)

The NEC requires GFCI (ground-fault circuit interrupter) protection for all  receptacles serving laundry areas. This includes the 20-amp designated receptacle for the washer (and gas dryer, as applicable) and any general-use receptacles. GFCI protection is not required for a 30-amp electric dryer receptacle.

If they use this device, where is the GFCI for the washer? there is none, therefore not approved.


----------



## e hilton (Apr 10, 2021)

So is a 20A receptacle required by code, regardless if the manufacturer says 15 is ok?   Point being, if meile advertises that device as providing two 15A receptacles, then that’s a fail.


----------



## Norcal (Apr 10, 2021)

e hilton said:


> So is a 20A receptacle required by code, regardless if the manufacturer says 15 is ok?   Point being, if meile advertises that device as providing two 15A receptacles, then that’s a fail.



The cold hard reality is that they provide a couple of 30A receptacles, not my idea of "Code Plus", plus the lack of GFCI protection, just a lot of fails with this one.


----------



## andr0id (Apr 22, 2021)

The Bosch 500 series washer and dryer I am going to install in my master suite have a similar adapter. It is UL listed and fuse protected.
But... I'm going to put 2 x 20A GFCI/AFCI outlets in the laundry nook and not use the widget.


----------



## andr0id (Apr 22, 2021)

andr0id said:


> The Bosch 500 series washer and dryer I am going to install in my master suite have a similar adapter. It is UL listed and fuse protected.
> But... I'm going to put 2 x 20A GFCI/AFCI outlets in the laundry nook and not use the widget.


Oh, but mine goes to 2 x NEMA 6-15, 3-prong, so that's a different config than the Miele.


----------

